#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Ajuda com um HUAWEI - QUIDWAY AR 18-10

## infojet

Caro amigos

Gostaria de saber se alguem poderia me ajudar na configuração de um roteador HUAWEI - QUIDWAY AR 18-10 para usar em um link da Oi de 2 megas, é que nao sei configurar e ja procurei de todo jeito no google e nao encontrei nada. Ficaria muito grato se alguem poder me ajudar.

Ate ja usei alguns comandos como:

system-view - entra na configuração
sysname (nome do roteador) - define o nome do roteador
interface ethernet 1/0 - entra no modo de configuração da LAN
ip address (ip) (mask) - define ip da LAN
interface serial 2/0 - entra no modo de configuração da WAN
ip address (ip) (mask) - define ip da WAN
link-protocol (fr, ppp, hdlc, etc.) - define o protocolo de comunicação

Mas nao consigo fazer o resto.

----------


## eliask

e já subiu o protocolo? att

----------

